# Crossroads Farm



## Doodle (Jan 27, 2015)

Not much information about this place but from what I can find out there were other buildings nearby that were demolished to make way for the new A64 and this farm is all that was left behind.
She was sold a little while ago and the guide price was £1.25 million. She is a beautiful 5000 sqft grade 2 Georgian farmhouse complete with 5 derelict cottages, several barns and approximately 120 acres of land. The main building was used as a coaching inn prior to its conversion to the farmhouse you see today. Could not get access to any of the cottages unfortunately but they look like they've seen much better days!


25-d-15photographs by doodle383, on Flickr 
Photo from the early 50's after the roundabout construction


P1050421 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050420 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_1185 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_1173 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_1178 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_1177 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_1094 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_1102 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050368 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_1076 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_1141-2 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050306 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_1134 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050307 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050309 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050313 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050328 by doodle383, on Flickr

DSC_1150 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050378 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050385 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050391 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050392 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050401 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050332 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050316 by doodle383, on Flickr

P1050338 by doodle383, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (Jan 27, 2015)

I like that, Many Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jan 27, 2015)

Fantastic attention to detail there - love the history pictures too. Fab report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 28, 2015)

awesome shots, you have a good eye for a nice clear shot, with no mess in the way  highlighted the best bits perfectly!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 28, 2015)

Nicely done.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 28, 2015)

Loving this report mate !! Always a great way to start a report with a then and now pic !! Great to see all the old details that still exist - bit of a time capsule really !! Thanks for posting !!


----------



## Snips86x (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm always sad when I see places like this left to ruin. I bet it'd be a stunning building if it was renovated. Those cottages looks like they'd make a nice getaway!

Thanks for sharing, great set of shots there.


----------



## gushysfella (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice!, B&W at the start are cool............


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 29, 2015)

Love it well done great report and perfect photos


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 29, 2015)

Great to see the before and after shots,cracking images here and thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 30, 2015)

Amazing stuff, love the historical photo too. 
So much left behind, thanks for sharing a great set of photos


----------



## Safe Breaker (Jan 30, 2015)

Excellent report and the now and then shots really go down well! I'm really loving the 60's/70's wall paper!


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow sooo much retroness!! love, love!! Thanks!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 3, 2015)

oooo I have had this place on my list forever, great to see it! I thought it had been sold.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kirstysue1992 (Feb 3, 2015)

such a shame they let such beautiful houses go to rot and ruin! if it were affordable and safe that would be an absolutely gorgeous house! 
love that first photo of how it looked


----------

